# Navarro, 31 points in loss against Montepaschi



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I didn't watch the game... but :upset: :upset: :upset: Barça lost by 1 point....say 'bye' to the Final Four....:upset: 

btw, does anyone know what's Macijauskas' Euroleague career-high for points?????


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is slightly off topic, but since you guys would know better than me, does Navarro have any interest in coming over to the NBA? I continue to hear wonderful things about the guy, and my Washington Wizards have his draft rights, so I'm just sort of curious.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Montepaschi - 86
Barcelona - 85

[Box Score]

A very shocking loss. Does Barcelona still have chances? What are the odds to them passing for the next round?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> This is slightly off topic, but since you guys would know better than me, does Navarro have any interest in coming over to the NBA? I continue to hear wonderful things about the guy, and my Washington Wizards have his draft rights, so I'm just sort of curious.


Actually Navarro has a big (and long) contract with Barça and he wouldn't broke it for being on the Injured List of some team. I think that Washington isn't a good team for Juan Carlos since they have other combo guards like Arenas or Dixon. He'd only left Barcelona for a team in which he'd have guaranteed PT if he wanted to break his contract.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Navarro has a big (and long) contract with Barça and he wouldn't broke it for being on the Injured List of some team. I think that Washington isn't a good team for Juan Carlos since they have other combo guards like Arenas or Dixon. He'd only left Barcelona for a team in which he'd have guaranteed PT if he wanted to break his contract.


Thanks. Honestly I don't think we have a good situation for him either, but I was still curious.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Thanks. Honestly I don't think we have a good situation for him either, but I was still curious.


If I were the Wizards GM I'd trade him for a draft pick or something to a team that needed outside scoring.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Macijauskas scored 40 points against Asvel in 29 minutes.He was 4-7 from 2pts, and 6-6 from 3 pts, 14-14 free throws. His average is 21.5 per game this year in Euroleague .


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

I think Navarro has been influenced by the likes of Bodiroga, Saras and Pesic not to do anything with the NBA, whatever the reasons for that are... he's probably a euro for life like those guys.

I sure would like to know what these people seem to have against the NBA.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> If I were the Wizards GM I'd trade him for a draft pick or something to a team that needed outside scoring.


That's just what I was thinking actually. He clearly is a good player, and if he is open to the idea of coming to the NBA, then maybe my team could get something for him.

Also, unrelated, but I found his site while searching for some info on him. Some people have probably seen it before, but if you haven't, check it out. No English version of the page up, but it does have a couple other languages available.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Send him to Memphis and you can have Wells, Jones, or anyone but Pau and JWill.
Anyway very tough loss after Bodiroga's 3 I thought if they could keep it tied and go to OT that Barca would take the game they were on fire the last 5 minutes or so. Hopefully if Benetton loses tomorrow then everyone is equal going into the last 2 games and then Barca have a chance.
Where was Varejeo at is he injured or sick or what? Why wasn't he there they could have used his rebounding early on during the game.

Navarro had a killer game today and has been on fire during the top 16 games.

As to why the Euro's don't want to come to the NBA is that they would be treated as 2nd round picks without a guarenteed contract and prob. a one year deal.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Varejao is sick, flu.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I sure would like to know what these people seem to have against the NBA.


If they dont want to sit on the bench that doesn't mean they have something against nba. Afterall- maybee this is hard to believe but getting in NBA is not every basketball player's biggest dream like u think.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Macijauskas scored 40 points against Asvel in 29 minutes.He was 4-7 from 2pts, and 6-6 from 3 pts, 14-14 free throws. His average is 21.5 per game this year in Euroleague .


Macijauskas is the heck of a player for sure , but Asvel was a very poor opposition ...


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

At least they made the Euroleague, and it wasn't against some team from like the English League.
Maskas could drop 40+ on about any team if Tau needs him so they are too talented though that they don't need a huge output from one guy alone.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Also, unrelated, but I found his site while searching for some info on him. Some people have probably seen it before, but if you haven't, check it out. No English version of the page up, but it does have a couple other languages available.


Cool site. Very cool.

Stuart


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I've seen the last quarters of the game today and... though it was a very close game, Barça has a lot of problems, it's just that when you win problems seem to disappear but:

The big men SUCK:
Fuçka and Dueñas are the less athletic PF-C duo of all the Euroleague, and both have a lot of problems with injuries.
Then you have Varejao and Femerling. One is a guy with potential but that actually at his best will do a double double, and Femerling is a role player, but can't be the starting C in a Euroleague contender. Actually Marc Gasol isn't a player....


Bodiroga is a great player, but as Sabonis, he isn't God, and he won't win the Euroleague alone, well, Kobe Bryant wouldn't win the Euroleague alone, this is serious competition and you've got to have a good and balanced team. Dejan's best days are in the past and he can't dominate specially if he has to play as PF....

Nacho Rodriguez shouldn't be on the team, all that he can do is make flagrant fouls and intimidate the refs....

Christian Drejer seems to be a poor man's Rodrigo De La Fuente... it looks that he needs a offense driven by him or he won't do anything of talent, so actually he's just a mediocre athletic swingman

Vlado Ilievski is a OK starter for PG in Euroleague, but... is he Edney, Vujanic or Holden? is he the best option for Barça when there isn't a decent backup for him (Victor Sada??? at least he's best than Rodriguez)

Navarro should think seriously about moving to PG, I mean, a starting five of Navarro-Bodiroga-The Drejer that is supposed to be good-Varejao-Femerling would be able to play 'watchable' basketball while Grimau and ****a are injured.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I like your comments , AMR. A bit harsh , but objective .
I know that it is a bit off-topic , but could bring us some news from Marc Gasol. You said he was not-actually- a player . Would it be possible to argue a little bit more?  . Is he only a big dude with a big name or a real prospect?

Thanks .


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> I like your comments , AMR. A bit harsh , but objective .
> I know that it is a bit off-topic , but could bring us some news from Marc Gasol. You said he was not-actually- a player . Would it be possible to argue a little bit more?  . Is he only a big dude with a big name or a real prospect?
> 
> Thanks .


Marc isn't actually a Euroleague or even an ACB player, because he isn't aggressive or strong, and doesn't like to bang inside. He probably dominated in American HS in Memphis, with his size.. he's 2'11 and fat, and just 18 years old, and Pau said that in America his biggest competition was 2'01 centers or something like that. The funniest thing is that Marc likes to shoot and play outside, he'd be a bad and soft mix of LaFrentz or Sabonis. But if he learns to be aggressive he could be one of the best centers in Europe and maybe he could end in the NBA.


----------

